# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## unconditional

i'm planning to do this when my princess turns 1 so will be stalking this thread !


----------



## AriannasMama

You may have seen mine on FB. I did my own though, she didn't even get all messy like I thought she would, she was very lady like about it :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee wouldn't even touch her cake. But I would of loved to do it


----------



## JLFKJS

Such an awesome idea, never thought about having professional photos done of cake smashing. I can't wait to see the outcome now :haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

rome did piks , soo did callie
im going to too :)


----------



## amygwen

Rome did this :thumbup:

I loved her piccies of Quin! I didn't do smash cake, but they are sooooo cute. I wanted to do it with Kenneth but the tought of him being all cakey and stuff made me cringe LOL!


----------



## annawrigley

Wish I had! Might do it for his second birthday :haha:


----------



## rileybaby

Someone explain? :haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

^^ this is just some random kid off google. but its a cake. LO smashes on their Bday
 



Attached Files:







randm.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 43


----------



## rockys-mumma

I wanted to do this sooo bad but didn't end up doing it, it's not common in the uk I don't think? Might do it for his 2nd, he will defo get more stuck into it anyway lol!


----------



## _laura

I've booked out the studio at uni to do it with Max haha. Not told them exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## 17thy

We don't plan on doing it, but a lot of local photographers are advertising for it. It's becoming very popular.


----------



## lauram_92

I really want to do, but I'd just take a photo of him myself rather than get professional ones done! My cousin has an aaaamazing camera, so maybe she'd take some. I seen the ones Rome got of Quintin, they were amazing.


----------



## Mei190

Sounds like an awesome idea :thumbup:

Unfortunately is not for us though. I need to somehow get Nathaniel allergy tested for eggs as I have a severe allergy. We avoid anything eggy in our house! Such a cool idea though.. shame!

Which reminds me.. I need to take more pictures myself with nathaniel! Nevermind professional ones. I am terrible at photography lol.


----------



## NewMommy17

awww thats so cute & cool cant wait to do these things with my little girl in 1 year lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

I really wanted to do this but didn't in the end :(


----------



## missZOEEx

I've never heard of it - but sounds really cool. :) 
Can't wait to see your photos! x


----------



## 10.11.12

I did this on friday! totally forgot about it with all that's been going on. I'll have to share the pics soon, they're going to be her birthday invites!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i got mine done. 
make sure you get someone who has alot of time . it took us like 2 hrs to get them 
(btw I smashed the cake in between pictures:shhh: 
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/163464_10150093369242094_510612093_6341858_5227899_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/164570_10150093371902094_510612093_6341920_1962684_n.jpg


----------



## aidensxmomma

We did something like this for both of the kids' first birthdays. It's actually tradition in my family for LO to get their own cake on their first birthday. :thumbup: The pictures aren't professionally done, but I felt like sharing anyway. And I only have ones of Mady...Aiden didn't want to get messy at his first birthday. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







cake smash0.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 26









cake smash.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Callie-xoxox

We did it. Lyrik loved it

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/261663_2042285869217_1606452426_1924751_2300225_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270758_2042286949244_1606452426_1924761_1963714_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262063_2042288749289_1606452426_1924777_195837_n.jpg


----------



## AirForceWife7

^OMG Love the last one of her :D We're definitely going to do this, but not professionally done. We just got professional photos done of her in September (baby shower gift!) :winkwink:


----------



## xCookieDough

*^ That last one of Lyrik is amazing! I cannot wait to get mine done, they look so cool.*


----------



## bbyno1

I never heard of this until seeing this thread.
I wanna do one for Aliyah's 2nd birthday now:)


----------



## Shannyxox

I would love to have that done professionally, But I dont think anywhere in Yeovil would :/


----------



## _laura

Shannyxox said:


> I would love to have that done professionally, But I dont think anywhere in Yeovil would :/

I live a 30 minute drive from Yeovil! I can come and take some? :thumbup:


----------



## Shannyxox

_laura said:


> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> I would love to have that done professionally, But I dont think anywhere in Yeovil would :/
> 
> I live a 30 minute drive from Yeovil! I can come and take some? :thumbup:Click to expand...

That would be great :) Can you take good pictures? His birthdays a long while away mind:baby:!x


----------



## _laura

Shannyxox said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> I would love to have that done professionally, But I dont think anywhere in Yeovil would :/
> 
> I live a 30 minute drive from Yeovil! I can come and take some? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great :) Can you take good pictures? His birthdays a long while away mind:baby:!xClick to expand...

Add me on facebook (search Laura Davies - picture of me and Max) and theres loads of photos on Max on there :thumbup:
I also do photography at uni.


----------



## rileybaby

Quin looks so cute in his photos!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rileybaby said:


> Quin looks so cute in his photos!!

thanks I honestly love those pictures so much


----------



## Shannyxox

_laura said:


> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> I would love to have that done professionally, But I dont think anywhere in Yeovil would :/
> 
> I live a 30 minute drive from Yeovil! I can come and take some? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great :) Can you take good pictures? His birthdays a long while away mind:baby:!xClick to expand...
> 
> Add me on facebook (search Laura Davies - picture of me and Max) and theres loads of photos on Max on there :thumbup:
> I also do photography at uni.Click to expand...

I dont have facebook any more :/ But I would still be interested in it :) I have a long wait yet though :)! x


----------



## rileybaby

QuintinsMommy said:


> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> Quin looks so cute in his photos!!
> 
> thanks I honestly love those pictures so muchClick to expand...

I bet! 

He looks all cute and chunky !


----------



## _laura

Shannyxox said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> I would love to have that done professionally, But I dont think anywhere in Yeovil would :/
> 
> I live a 30 minute drive from Yeovil! I can come and take some? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great :) Can you take good pictures? His birthdays a long while away mind:baby:!xClick to expand...
> 
> Add me on facebook (search Laura Davies - picture of me and Max) and theres loads of photos on Max on there :thumbup:
> I also do photography at uni.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have facebook any more :/ But I would still be interested in it :) I have a long wait yet though :)! xClick to expand...

Haha thats fine hun, will definately do some if you message me closer to the time. xx


----------



## Shannyxox

Thank you :flower:xx


----------



## AriannasMama

These are the ones I did


----------



## we can't wait

I LOVE this idea! We always do the ones like some of the other ladies said, where LO gets their own little cake at their birthday party... But I'm definitely going to do a smash cake. :D I'm not sure if I'll do it myself, or professionally done. I do 'mock' professional shoots.

I can't wait to see Finn's, Daphne! They're going to be so adorable... I'm excited. :lol:


----------



## moondrops

Mei190 said:


> Sounds like an awesome idea :thumbup:
> 
> Unfortunately is not for us though. I need to somehow get Nathaniel allergy tested for eggs as I have a severe allergy. We avoid anything eggy in our house! Such a cool idea though.. shame!
> 
> Which reminds me.. I need to take more pictures myself with nathaniel! Nevermind professional ones. I am terrible at photography lol.

You could always make an eggless cake if you wanted to do one! x


----------



## Mei190

moondrops said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like an awesome idea :thumbup:
> 
> Unfortunately is not for us though. I need to somehow get Nathaniel allergy tested for eggs as I have a severe allergy. We avoid anything eggy in our house! Such a cool idea though.. shame!
> 
> Which reminds me.. I need to take more pictures myself with nathaniel! Nevermind professional ones. I am terrible at photography lol.
> 
> You could always make an eggless cake if you wanted to do one! xClick to expand...

Me and baking is a complete and utter no-no :haha:
We are going to the aquarium instead!

I cannot wait to see Finn's pictures Daphne! He is going to look soo cute xx


----------



## 112110

I want to! Not professionally though, I'm poor. If I can find a camera I think I take good enough pictures to do them myself.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 10.11.12

Aww I love Finns onesie! very cute!


----------



## 112110

Are you still making birthday onesies? :flow:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## we can't wait

Aww, he's so adorable. :kiss: I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## x__amour

I LOVE THEM ALLLLLLLLLLL! :cloud9:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Awww I love them!! He's so cute!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I love the last one


----------



## kattsmiles

What a cutie pie! I bet you had so much fun during the shoot.


----------



## xCookieDough

*He looks soo cute!! Looks like he had so much fun!*


----------



## bbyno1

I LOVEE the last photo:)


----------



## we can't wait

He is such a cutie! That last picture is just precious!


----------



## JLFKJS

Ahhh! So cuteee! Looks like he had a blast


----------



## xgem27x

He is just the sweetest xx


----------



## JadeBaby75

Omg that is soooooooo cute!


----------

